# Native Code > برنامه نویسی در Delphi > برنامه نویسی در Delphi Prism >  برنامه نویسی برای ویندوز فون با دلفی پریسم؟

## alireza es

با عرض سلام.
همون طور که میدونید مایکروسافت از فریم ورک دات نت برای برنامه نویسی ویندوز فون استفاده میکنه.
با این تفاسیر میشه با استفاده از دلفی پریسم برای ویندوز فون برنامه نوشت؟

----------


## BORHAN TEC

با سلام،



> با این تفاسیر میشه با استفاده از دلفی پریسم برای ویندوز فون برنامه نوشت؟


Yesssssssss, It is possible to do  :لبخند گشاده!: 
http://www.remobjects.com/tv/oxygene-08-windows-phone-7

----------

